
Grid operator Cal-ISO says generation shortfall might prompt more blackouts - Natsu
https://www.spglobal.com/platts/en/market-insights/latest-news/electric-power/081720-grid-operator-cal-iso-says-generation-shortfall-might-prompt-more-blackouts
======
Natsu
Follow up to:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24188135](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24188135)

This gives an explanation for what's happening and why:

"We told the California Public Utilities Commission of a 4,700-MW need through
2022 and that gap started in 2020. Despite all that, only 3,300 MW was
authorized for procurement and none starting until 2021," Berberich said
during a special telephone conference the Cal-ISO Board of Governors held Aug.
17, following a weekend during which the grid operator twice conducted
rotating blackouts because of high demand and tightening reserves.

